# Saved from death -- my rat, Chance



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I was browsing a Petco yesterday walking around, not looking really to get a new pet but who could resist not taking a little peek right? I have 2 rats prior to this one, 2 rabbits, a hamster and a goldfish. I wasn't really in the market for a new pet...

So I take a peek. Boyfriend walks up to me and I'm like "Hey, that rat looks distressed." An employee came to check the little girl rat out when we brought it to their attention that she might be sick. 

I guess this guy took us for fools. Basically, he goes to check on this said rat. She's laying on her side, covered in urine, ungroomed, breathing heavily. The jerk employee used his keys to poke at her until she woke up. She was disoriented and could barely walk.

Jerk employee - "Oh she's fine. Was just sleeping. It's kinda warm back here so that's probably why she's breathing hard."

I didn't buy it. The boyfriend was standing next to me as we were both staring. I was like "Honey, can we save her?" and us being animal lovers, the question quickly turned into "Honey, can I borrow 10 bucks?"

We buy her. Take her to the emergency care center. Filling out the forms to get her checked in surprised the staff. They asked me for her name and I was like "I don't have one yet. We just bought her 15 minutes ago to bring her here and get her healthy."

They weigh her and look at her. She had pneumonia and as a result, was severely underweight. I'm now caring for her via handfeeding her baby food every few hours and giving her medicine with syringes. She can barely walk around and prefers just to be wrapped up in a hand towel and placed somewhere warm.

It's pretty sad that the employee at the store was just going to let her die and not care at all. But I'm getting her better. I decided to name her Chance as the common name for an animal that just got a second chance at life.

I'll post pictures when she looks healthy again. Right now, she's pretty anorexic looking.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good for you!!! I hope with strong antibiotics and the loving care she is receiving from you that she is able to recover and carry her name proudly


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Congratulations for saving Chance! Hopefully you got it early enough and she can recover. Which pet store did you get her from? Isn't there a health guarantee? Have you called and complained? 

You could give her some ensure to help her get extra nutrients and gain some weight.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I got her from the Petco in Dublin, CA. I sent in a letter to the corporate office describing the treatment of sick animals but have yet to hear back from them. I haven't complained about the rat being sick as much as the employee's way of handling it. I knew I was buying a sick rat from the start so I don't know how much good it'd do to say something now.

I've been doing everything I can to get her to put on a few pounds (including the Ensure which I bought today). She's been finicky about when she'll eat but every time she has an appetite, she seems to eat more and more each time. I also have some regular rat food in the cage she's staying in and those are starting to look bitten into.

So far, her health is on the way up. Hopefully that's the direction it'll keep on going.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Aww, she is so lucky that you were there to save her! Please keep us updated on how she is doing and can't wait to see some pics when she is healthy again. How old do you think she is?


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't tell. She's smaller than my other 2 rats I've had for about 6 months. I'm guessing 2-3 months. It's hard to say with all the weight loss. :\ Definitely a young one, I'm sure. She eats so little, I'm hoping it's because she's still a bit sick. My other two rats can eat like pigs.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

well done on your good deed.


----------



## Sw0rd Raver (Apr 6, 2010)

Lovely. A innocent life has been saved from the grasping hand of Death. 
I'm surprised at poor things condition, and at Petco? I don't know about other Petco stores but where I live they care for the animals. 
I wish the best for your new friend.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I've certainly have been to Petcos where they sincerely do care about their animals. I wouldn't bash the whole chain for this one incident because it highly depends on the employees as well.

But on a brighter note, Chance is doing better now. Active, curious, and is showing that inquisitive and happy nature that rats are suppose to have. Finished the round of medications and put on a little weight. 

Oh and you know how I said Chance was a girl? Yea, well... he's a boy!  Which means we'll be introdcing him to Splinter and Ratacus (my other two rats who are fully grown) slowly starting tonight. Hopefully it works but if it doesn't, that's okay too. 

Edited for a picture:


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is so good to hear that he is doing better now! He looks like a cutie! I'm also glad to hear he's a boy so he can eventually move in with your other two and not be lonely. He sure did luck out!


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

What petco was this? At the Sandusky, Ohio one, there are always sick girls. And, I saw a boy in the tank with all the girls. And, the employee was like, NO THATS A GIRL, DUH. 

I said, "That girl has pretty big testies, then. Because I saw some nuggets. You need to get him out, and tell everyone that they are most likely preggers."
She then replied, while opening up the tank "No, it's a girl, trust me. We NEVER put boys in there."
I picked him up and said, "Okay, hot shot, do these look like testies to you?"

Then she went on bashing a tattoo shop I had just went to to get a fresh tat. Showing me her nasty tramp stamp. Saying that all the tattoo artists had AIDS and did drugs. xD The artist she was talking about was my friend, and was obviously not on drugs, nor had AIDS.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

The Petco I got Chance at was in Dublin, CA. I'm pretty sure most of their females would be pregnant right now too. I was lucky in the fact that the employee wasn't harsh in anyway towards us, just ignorant in rat care.

But you should complain to the general manager or someone there. That was some pretty harsh treatment for someone looking out for THEIR animals. I think a lot of the trouble is that most people working in pet stores assume they know more than their customers. If only that were the case, things like sick animals being untreated wouldn't be happening as often.


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

That's too bad about crappy employees acting egotistical and not caring about the lives of the little animals.  I work at a Petco in MA and I send so many animals to our vet that I'm pretty sure our animal director hates my guts for spending so much money. :shrug: It's a shame that all these little critters come from terrible places and in some of the stores, continue to live terrible lives. I'm sorry they didn't take care of that little ratlet, but thank goodness for you! I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Congratulations for saving Chance! Hopefully you got it early enough and she can recover. Which pet store did you get her from? Isn't there a health guarantee? Have you called and complained?
> 
> You could give her some ensure to help her get extra nutrients and gain some weight.


Petco isnt vet assured, Petsmart is, Unless the rats have been there forever and a day, then you never know.


----------



## Angie1894 (Feb 16, 2009)

petco sells them for feeders too so its a big difference on how their treated.

I worked at petsmart who is vet assured and cared for their animals better than petco. 


Ive had bad experiences at petco down to the workers lack of knowledge and their treatment of animals..

Good luck with Chance glad you saved him!


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

I saved my two little rats from Petco, they both had colds when I got them.
But they are all better now and cute as can be.
The Petco I bought them from paid for there medical expense luckily.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I had to put Chance down a few weeks ago just for future readers. He was on a month of antibiotics and wasn't making any progress. Thanks though.


----------

